# What bike is this tank for?



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm going to be selling this tank and wanted to get some correct info on it. I also dont know if its balloon or middleweight so I can delete or move if needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 21, 2022)

Thinking girls Columbia?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 21, 2022)

that emblem reminds me of Spacely Sprockets.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2022)

About a 1948 girls Columbia balloon tire bike (slightly different graphics than this one). V/r Shawn


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 22, 2022)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## AndyA (Apr 22, 2022)

Did you check that tank with a Geiger counter? I'm imagining a sci-fi movie from the 50's where                                                                           a kid goes on a test range in Nevada and brings home a bike that was used in a nuclear test. Then things go south.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that emblem reminds me of Spacely Sprockets.



Maybe cogswell cogs


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 22, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Did you check that tank with a Geiger counter? I'm imagining a sci-fi movie from the 50's where                                                                           a kid goes on a test range in Nevada and brings home a bike that was used in a nuclear test. Then things go south.



I'd watch that, plutonium was stored in the seat tube


----------

